# Steam: 25% CPU-Last beim Download



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2021)

Ich durfte gerade feststellen dass ein 250Mbit Download (auf M2 SSD) mal eben meinen 3600 zu 25% auslastet.
Kennt ihr ähnliche Werte? Da scheint wohl parallel entpackt zu werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2021)

Ja, das ist normal.
So ziemlich alles was Steam lädt sind bestmöglich gepackte Daten um Bandbreite zu sparen wos geht. Und die werden beim Download on the fly entpackt - deswegen ist auch die Laufwerksauslastung oft deutlich höher als die Downloadrate.

Ich hab das auch, wenn ich bei Steam ein neues Spiel installiere lädt er mit rund 60 MB/s (500 MBit-Leitung), die SSD schreibt nicht selten mit >100 MB/s und die CPU bekommt schon ne höhere Last auf 3-4 Kernen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2021)

Joa, bei FFXV mit 4k Texturen(ja, wegen der Vram Diskussion wollte ich das mit der "neuen" Karte nochmal anwerfen) hat sich die komprimirerei sogar gelohnt: ~70GB Download zu 152GB(!) Installationsgröße.


----------



## claster17 (28. Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die echte Schreibrate weicht allerdings stark von der Angabe in Steam ab. Bei Outriders war sie laut HWiNFO doppelt so hoch. Als ich mal Tera geladen hab, lag sie sogar regelmäßig über 400 MB/s sodass nach Volllaufen des SLC-Cache die 850 Evo die Downloadgeschwindigkeit begrenzt hat.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Februar 2021)

Das ist vollkommen normal.
Deshalb stoppt Steam standardmäßig den Download wenn Du spielst (kann man natürlich umstellen) weil es sonst durchaus zu Performanceeinbrüchen kommen kann sonst.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2021)

Bei den 50Mbit Leitungen fällt es halt kaum ins Gewicht. Aber bei den Leuten die von 1Gbit träumen muss man ja allmählich die Frage stellen ob die CPU und SSD ausreichen um die Leitung auszufahren.


----------



## flx23 (28. Februar 2021)

Ich hab es nicht ehr genau im Kopf aber meine 1gbit Leitung hat meinem 3900x schon zu schaffen gemacht  . Da sind dann sogar die Lüfter angegangen.
Gut das die in 1 Monat wieder auf ne 100Mbit Leitung reduziert wird


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2021)

Da ich tatsächlich parallel spielen wollte hatte ich gestern die Priorität vom Steam Client runter gedreht. Dann waren es effektiv nur noch ~100Mbit Download Speed aber das Spiel lief wieder flüssig.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Februar 2021)

Habe die genaue Auslastung nicht im Kopf wie es bei mir ist, aber es verbraucht schon sehr viel Leistung für das es "nur" ein Download ist. Bei Steam irgendwie normal, dafür sind die Spiele schnell heruntergeladen


----------

